# The Percy Jackson Club



## Kamara (Sep 11, 2012)

Who here likes PJ and the Olympians? I want to start a club around this series.

So, umm, first topic: Favorite Character in Percy Jackson

Mine would be Annabeth. She is kinda a cool character and not Ms. Smartypants even though her mother was Athena. Thats awesome to me.

My second fav would be Thalia. She is daughter oof Zues, which is twice as epic. Though I don't like how she joined Artemis.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 11, 2012)

Percy's pretty cool, but I think Leo is my favorite character. He's just so awesome with machinery.


----------



## Kamara (Sep 12, 2012)

Leo is pretty awesome. I wanna see him in the next book.


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 12, 2012)

I've only read the first book, which was very good though.
I'd consider myself a fan of the series. ^^


----------



## CJBlazer (Sep 21, 2012)

I am reading PJ at the moment. My fav character is Thalia.


----------

